# panda film vs mylar vs paint for a closet grow



## Ax3 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys, im going to be growing in a space roughly 80cm x 120cm x 120cm (LxWxH), and i was all set on fitting it out until i came across a post saying that for a small grow its much wiser to use paint due to it eliminating hot spots and such.

I know there has been a billion threads about this already - and i have checked most of them out, but i've gone from thinking that panda film is my surefire option, to strongly reconsidering it?

Cheers guys


----------



## grobofotwanky (Aug 30, 2009)

I've used all 3 and find panda film to work the best for my particular application. Paint is alot cheaper though.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 30, 2009)

*Maybe this might lend a machete to your intellectual thicket. 
 
*

*GrowRoom Reflectivity* 
*Choosing the right surface for the walls of your grow room is very important, as up to 40% of your total yield comes from the edge, and the right wall surface can increase the amount of light those plants receive by up to 30%! Artificial lighting diminishes exponentially with distance, so it is important to &#8216;contain&#8217; as much of this light as possible, and direct it accordingly. Reflective surfaces also help illuminate the lower portions of the garden, providing lower buds with light and heat energy. *

*To get the best results with your light and walls, it is important to get the walls as close as possible to your garden to ensure the least amount of light is wasted. As a caveat, the percentages provided are only useful as a general guideline, as they present the range of reflectivity of the particular surfaces. The high percentage presents the best possible circumstances for that material (for example a 99% reflectivity rating for mylar sheeting would be under ideal conditions - no creases, completely flat, no discoloration, etc). *

*The best way to determine how well your grow room walls reflect light would be to purchase a light meter and measure your light directly; then take an opaque board and hold it a few inches off one of your walls with the light meter below the board in such a fashion that the light reflects off the wall and onto the light meter. You can then compare the difference between the two and determine a percentage from those numbers, the closer the two numbers are, the better your wall reflects light. It is important that in both measurements, your light meter is the same distance from the light, otherwise your results will be skewed. *

*Also important to note is that radiant light energy refers to electromagnetic (EM) radiation with a wavelength between 400-700 nanometers (nm) and radiant heat energy correlates to EM radiation with a wavelength between 800-2000nm. *

*Listed below are some of the most commonly used materials used for grow room walls: *

*




Foylon: *

*A more durable version of mylar, made of spun polyester fabric and reinforced with foil laminate. Foylon is resistant to most solutions, won't tear or fade, and can be wiped or washed clean. *

*A great solution for growers who are interested in long term use, and though it may be slightly more expensive than mylar, its durability will more than make up for its cost. It has the ability to reflect about 95% of the light and approximately 85% of the heat energy, so a good ventilation system should be used in conjunction with folyon. *

*A recommended method to attach Foylon to the walls would be using Velcro, as it makes taking it down for cleaning much easier nd reduces the risk of tearing, creasing or bending it. If this is used for your walls, making sure you get it flush with the wall with no pockets of air between it and the wall to prevent hotspots. *

*




Mylar: *

*A highly reflective polyester film that comes in varying thickness, the most common being 1 and 2 mm thick. The 2mm thick mylar while not quite as durable as the foylon, is fairly rugged. The 1mm thick mylar tears fairly easily, so taking it down for cleaning is quite difficult without damaging it in the process. Both types of mylar are able to reflect approximately 92-97% reflective, giving it the potential to be more reflective than foylon, but because foylon is more easily cleaned without damaging it as well as it being harder to crease, foylon usually ends up being slightly more reflective. Important to note is that mylar reflects radiant heat energy just as well as foylon (around 85%), so proper ventilation is necessary if mylar is used in your grow room. Attaching this to walls can be done in a similar fashion as foylon, and the same caution should be used to avoid creating hotspots in your room. The 1mm thick mylar stands a fair chance of being creased or ripped in the process unfortunately, even if Velcro is used to attach to the walls. *

*C3 anti-detection film: (I'd sleep better at night if I had this.)*

*A specialized type of mylar that exhibits the same properties as the 2mm thick mylar, but in addition to reflecting approximately 92-97% of the light, it also is 90% infrared proof, making your grow room all but invisible to IR scanning. This can also be attached in the same manner as foylon or mylar, and the same caution should be used to avoid creating hotspots in your room. *

*Flat white paint: *

*Self explanatory; a great option for large grow rooms or for people who are interested in a low maintenance wall. Flat white paint has the ability to reflect between 75-85% of the light, and does not create hotspots. Adding a fungicide is recommended when painting. *

*Glossy and eggshell whites not reflect light as efficiently as flat white. Semi-gloss paint for example, only has the ability to reflect between 55-60% of the light. Also important to remember when using paint is that any smears or blemishes on the surface take away from how reflective the wall is so care should be taken to avoid marking or staining the walls. Titanium white paint is very reflective; however it is usually only used on reflectors due to its high cost. *


*White/Black plastic (also known as panda plastic or "poly"): *

*"Poly" is useful if you are setting up a temporary grow room or don&#8217;t want to damage the walls. Poly is easily cleaned. *

*The purpose of the black side is to not allow any light to pass through the plastic, which ensures your dark cycle remains dark. The white side is 75-90% reflective. Choose a 6 "mill" thickness of poly for maximum light blockage and duribility. *

*If this plastic is put too close to the light, you will obviously melt it so be careful!. Panda plastic does not create hotspots. Poly can be attached to the walls by using carpenter&#8217;s nails or using tape glue or similar means. This can be used as a cheap alternative to mylar if painting your grow room is out of the question. *

*Polystyrene Foam Sheeting (more commonly known as Styrofoam): *

*This is excellent for harsh environment growrooms (your attic for example), provided you have a good ventilation system and a way to keep the temperatures from rising too high (an a/c unit or similar) as it is an excellent insulator. *

*It is also a great material for use in a temporary setup or for use as a "travelling reflector" on a light mover, where weight is a concern. It is approximately 75-85% light reflective so it is comparable to using a flat white paint. Foam will not create hot spots. Rigid foam can be purchased in sheets, and can be used as a free standing wall or can be taped, glued or nailed to the wall, the last generally being the most successful method. *

*




Emergency Blankets: *

*These are ultra thin polyester blankets that are sold in most camping stores and are constructed of a single layer of polyester film that is covered with a layer of vapor deposited aluminum. *

*It is not very effective at reflecting light because it is so thin. Holding it between you and a light source, many small holes are noticed at the intersections of creases and the entire blanket is translucent to begin with, this coupled with the many creases that are in it when you purchase it takes away a significant amount of it reflectivity. It is very easily creased as well which also detracts from its ability to reflect light. And while it is reflects nearly 90% of radiant heat energy, it is only able to reflect around 70% of the light. *

*The largest advantage of using this type of material is that it is very cheap and therefore easily replaced. Emergency blankets can create hotspots if not attached flush to the wall so it is important that no air gaps exist between it and your supporting wall. The easiest way to attach this is to use tape (Aluminum or metal tape is recommended), as it tears very easily once it is cut or punctured. *

*Aluminum Foil: *

*Aluminum foil is no more than 55% reflective - if used, make sure that the dull side is the one that is used to reflect the light. When it becomes creased its reflectivity is even lower (around 35%.) It is also very dangerous to use because it creates hotspots easily, is electrically conductive, and is a fire hazard when it is in close contact with HID lighting. Attaching this to walls is a pain and usually using aluminum tape or glue is the best way. This should only be used as a last resort, and even then its usefulness is questionable.*


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 30, 2009)

nice bricktop, makes it nice and simple to digest +rep from me- original poster-u should hook bricktop up with a +rep too


----------



## nuera59 (Aug 30, 2009)

excellent bit of info bricktop


----------



## Straight up G (Aug 30, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> *Maybe this might lend a machete to your intellectual thicket.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya do you know if this "Brilliant whhite primer and undercoat" is ok 4 the job +rep 4 reply


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Aug 30, 2009)

Your posts are always helpful, elaborate and very informational. Just what i need to know to start an operation and determining what to use.


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry for not putting your name. New to this site. +++rep Bricktop. will be looking through all you posts.


----------



## newb19547 (Aug 30, 2009)

ll you gotta do is check the FAQ......even though it doesn't seem to be working for me, lol.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 30, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Hiya do you know if this "Brilliant whhite primer and undercoat" is ok 4 the job +rep 4 reply


 

Frankly I have never heard of it before so I cannot say for sure. All I can say is that for white paint flat white is very good and the most commonly used and the titanium white is better but as the info said is not used much because of its high price. 
&#12288;
I did Google brilliant white paint, which may be different than what you were referring to, and what I found was brilliant white is a semi-gloss paint and if what you are talking about is a semi-gloss then flat white would be better. 

If you only mean to use it as a first coat/undercoat and then use flat white I would be positive that it would be fine but like it said about other paint use a fungicide should be used. 
&#12288;
I am sorry I could not be more helpful but I just do not know the answer for what you asked, at least not in the exact form it was asked.


----------



## Straight up G (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry 2b a nuscence but dyu tthink I can use the primer without funghicide and then only use it 4 the top layer FTW?

+rep4reply

*Peace.*


----------



## grobofotwanky (Aug 31, 2009)

newb19547 said:


> ll you gotta do is check the FAQ......even though it doesn't seem to be working for me, lol.


Yeah, wonder whats up with that? It hasn't work for me in days. I figured it was gods way of punishing me for something. lol. Thou shall NOT use the faq!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 31, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Sorry 2b a nuscence but dyu tthink I can use the primer without funghicide and then only use it 4 the top layer FTW?
> 
> +rep4reply
> 
> *Peace.*


 

If you have high humidity to deal with, and grow rooms only increase the level of humidity, adding a fungicide to any and all coats of primer and paint is worth it. If you do not have humidity issues it is less important. 
&#12288;
Depending on someones heat and a/c system(s) can help to determine if a fungicide is very important, somewhat important or not very important. 

Heat pumps when in the a/c mode extract humidity from the air but they do not extract humidity from the air when in heat mode so in the summer a fungicide would not be all that important if youre a/c runs often but in the winter it would be a horse of a different color. 
&#12288;
Natural gas, propane, electric and oil heat will put out a very dry heat that will lower humidity in the winter, that is unless like I had in my last house a humidifier in my furnace so the air would not be so dry as to dry out wood in the house like cabinets and furniture etc. and over time cause it to split. With heat systems like that there would be a separate a/c unit for the summer and that would remove humidity and again lessen the need for a fungicide. 
&#12288;
But regardless of what type of heat  a/c unit(s) someone has there are months when neither run due to the temperature range that time of year so humidity in grow rooms can build up making a fungicide more important. 
&#12288;
Also if someone grows in a basement that almost always assure higher than normal humidity levels so again that makes a fungicide more important. 
&#12288;
You need to decide for yourself if it is worth it to you to throw the extra bucks for a fungicide or not. 
&#12288;
Good luck.


----------



## JimmyPot (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice post and be careful bricktop has pigs!


----------

